# 3 State-3 Mountain: Heads Up Info for 2012!



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

The route has changed for the ride this year due to the closure and subsequent demolition of a major bridge used in previous years. For those of you who are taking part this year and haven't seen/heard the news, here's the posting from the event site which was "poasted" this week:

100 Mile Century Ride Option | Chattanooga Bicycle Club

A rigorous 100-mile option takes riders through Tennessee, Alabama and Georgia and over 3 mountains (Aetna, Sand, Lookout).

We learned on April 4 we will NOT be able to use the old Haletown Bridge after all. Therefore, we have spent hours looking for a scenic, safe and challenging route for you. Here's how it rolls ...

Full Century - 100 miles -- 3 States, 3 Mountains

Riders will leave Finley stadium and head south toward Lookout Mountain. You will ride along the toe of the mountain and into Lookout Valley. Cummings Highway becomes Hwy. 41 and the climb begins soon. Hwy. 41 follows the river for several miles with an early long hill, followed by some rollers before the final 6 miles of "up". The descent is a blast! Nothing tricky, just tuck and enjoy the ride down to the water.

The route picks up the old route at this point and continues over Ladd’s Mountain (a little stinger thrown in for good measure!) and on to Sand Mountain. The route does not go up the highway but takes a much less traveled county road up the mountain, lovingly referred to as the “goat path”. (Private sags - please take the highway up the mountain. You can meet your riders where the event route joins the highway at the top.) On top the route continues through Bryant, Flat Rock and Ider, Alabama, along the east brow and down the mountain.

Once down the mountain, it’s just a short ride over to the final climb up Burkhalter Gap, and the site of the Conquer the Gap timed climb. After a few more rolling hills and a few miles of steady rising grade on top of Lookout Mountain the route descends Ochs Highway into downtown and to the finish at the stadium.

There are 5 to 6 rest stops on the route. Hours of operation for rest stops will be posted.

Note: As for the gradients of the climbs . . . The mountains increase in difficulty. Aetna is long and gentle - around 5 miles at a 4-7% average grade. Sand is shorter and slightly steeper - 2.5 miles at a 6-7% average grade, with steeper switchbacks. Lookout is by far the steepest - 2.3 miles at a 8-10% grade with a 18 - 20% grade at the top.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Update #2

Was informed last night that the LAST DAY TO REGISTER FOR 3 State-3 Mountain IS MIDNIGHT, PST, ON 28 APRIL. According to event organizers, there will be NO On-Site/Day-Of-Event registration. 

If any of you seeing this know of anyone attending the event this year, please help spread the word.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumpskies for a reminder that this weekend (Saturday) is the last day to register.

Going to be a great ride!!!


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

People riding the century will actually have 5 climbs this year instead of 4. Long range weather looks good so far.

Bill


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

Good luck, enjoy and be safe, this is a great ride and you will know you rode hard at the end


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

*Update:

We did a "training ride" for the 3S3M this past weekend, and it was a great ride/opportunity to see the route. We did all but 20ish miles of the full century route.

I'm SUPER glad we did this run, because I know first hand a few things that, unfortunately, a LOT of first time 3S3M riders won't know...until it's too late:

The road surface for the first two to four miles once we cross the Alabama state line is rough. Not pot hole rough...just super rough tarmac. I thought my teeth were about to vibrate out of my head. Once you get past that first stretch, it smooths out (just before the "Goat Path"), and is fine after that. Best advice is to stay in the center of the road, traffic permitting, and ride the yellow lines.

Be CAREFUL on the Sand Mountain decent! While most of it is not a problem, there is one specific switchback where, if you're not paying attention, one could EASILY go over the railing at the apex of the curve. It comes on a stretch of the decent where you can easily gain lots of speed, and wham! There's a switchback to the right. Be careful here. (There are markings in the road warning riders to slow down from previous years. Hopefully, riders will pay attention.)

Several miles after the Sand Mountain decent, somewhere along Slygo Road (I believe), there is a NASTY little stinger that just pops out of the middle of nowhere. If you're not expecting it, and you don't get geared down in time, you can easily fall over if you can't get unclipped. And trust me, it's that sudden. It's short, but it's STEEP and again, sudden.

And lastly, there's Burkhalter. And well, Burkhalter is...Burkhalter. :crazy: 

The weather this coming weekend is supposed to be great, so keep your fingers crossed. This looks to be a GREAT ride this year!! :thumbsup:

Hope to see you guys this weekend!


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

As always, I will be driving a SAG vehicle on the century route with spare parts in case you guys break down in my area. Besides tubes, my number one spare used is tires. You wouldn't believe some of the tires people try and ride 100 miles on.

Bring your own sun block, SAG drivers won't have any. My truck will be parked in front of the stadium Sat morning, 08 red F150 crew cab w/ a Saris 4 bike rack on the receiver. Say hi if you see me.

There will be cones dividing the road up Burkhalter this year. All riders MUST stay in the right lane going up the mountain as all vehicle traffic up and down the mountain will be in the left lane by police escort.

Lets hope for good weather and a safe ride by all.

Bill


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm coming from FL again this year to ride. Usually do the 100, but only 63 this year because of an injury on Feb. 29 that put my training way behind. 

It is amazing that someone comes to do a century on tires I wouldn't take out for a 10 mile ride. I just put a new set to Conti 4000s on my bike this past Saturday and rode them 50 miles yesterday for a little breakin. 

Saw on the Weather Channel a forecast of 90 and no rain for Saturday, let's hope that holds.......better than riding in the rain any day, which I had to do the first two times I did this ride.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm out. Too bad as my fitness is the best it's been in several years.


----------

